# A question for Paul Burch



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the program for the Tacoma national and your layout is not listed. I was hoping that you would be open to show off what you have done.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

He is open. Go here for the info.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
I'm not a member of the local club so therefore not on the program. I have put up an invite in another post for MLS members on Thursday August 5th and hope to see you. Lots has been done since the last time you were here. You are welcone to bring something to run.


----------

